# Want a Vega lathe duplicator for jet 1236



## BCinPhx (May 20, 2010)

I want a good USED D-36 Vega lathe duplicator with attachments to fit on my Jet 1236 lathe.
602-692-9543 in SE Arizona…will pay freight
Thanks, Bill


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

When you say "with attachments", what are you looking for? You can reach me at grant4 at wilki dot ca.


----------



## BCinPhx (May 20, 2010)

Still looking for a 36 inch vega lathe duplicator,
Bill


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

http://www.tools-plus.com/vega-d-36.html
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Vega-D-36-Pro-Lathe-Duplicator-p/veg-62130.htm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vega-36-Pro-Lathe-Duplicator-D-36-NEW-/331469990795
https://www.southern-tool.com/store/pro_lathe_duplicator.php
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=dup-produp
http://www.rockler.com/lathe-duplicator-and-optional-replacement-cutter


----------



## BCinPhx (May 20, 2010)

Thank you. I should have stated -USED.


----------

